# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ازمون سنجش پایه

## metikd7820

سلام دوستان
من برای سنجش پایه میخوام ثبت نام کنم ولی نمی دونم کدوم سایته دقیقا؟
میشه لطف کنید بگید
فقط وقتم کمه اگه میشه زود بگید

----------


## Destiny hope

> سلام دوستان
> من برای سنجش پایه میخوام ثبت نام کنم ولی نمی دونم کدوم سایته دقیقا؟
> میشه لطف کنید بگید
> فقط وقتم کمه اگه میشه زود بگید


شرکت تعاونی خدمات آموزشی کارکنان سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*ثبت نام آزمون های آزمایشی سنجش*

----------

